# SW Georgia Dove Club 2017/18



## Raybo1 (Jun 13, 2017)

We are looking to add a few new members this year. It will be $200.00 to join and $25.00 for each shoot you attend. We had 19 hunts last year. Call Ray if interested 706 587-0481.


----------



## RebelBoy (Jun 13, 2017)

What counties would the hunts be in?


----------



## Raybo1 (Jun 13, 2017)

We will be hunting in Taylor, Webster, Randolph, Terrell, Stewart & Sumter counties. We mainly hunt harvested row crop fields with a few browntop millet fields. We normally do not hunt the same fields.


----------



## HuntDawg (Jun 17, 2017)

Great timing Ray. I was going to call you Monday. My check will be in the mail Monday.


----------



## mlandrum (Jun 30, 2017)

Ray , did you get my message!!!!!


----------



## Raybo1 (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks for the great response this year. Ours fields are looking good with the good rain we have been getting. We only have a few opening left. Give me a call if interested Ray 706 587-0481.


----------



## groundhawg (Aug 20, 2017)

Looking forward to some good shoots with Ray.


----------



## TallyDawg247 (Aug 22, 2017)

Do y'all normally shoot Saturdays and Sundays?


----------

